# Lohnt es sich Diablo 3 anzufangen



## miggu (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

Also ich habe bisher noch kein Diablo gespielt nur die Demo von D3 aber noch keine Vollversion. Die Beta hat micht gut angesprochen nur hatte ich sehr wenig Zeit die Demo zu spielen und weiss ned ob ich das Spiel checke wen ich sonst noch keins gezockt habe =D 

Nun giebt es eine möglichkeit an einen 5 Tages Pass oder so ranzukommen oder wird es eine Testversion geben?


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Nein es wird keine Testversion geben.

Was meinst du mit nicht checken? Inhaltlich? Also es ist nicht wirklich von Belang sag ich mal. Du musst die anderen Teile nicht gespielt haben, da gibt es nichts was du dann nicht verstehen würdest...
Darum geht es eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. Die Geschichte die da erzählt wird ist, zumindestens für mich, eher zweitrangig...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 noch anzufangen lohnt nicht mehr, community ist unfreundlich, blizz macht mit jedem patch alles leicht. quasi free epics für null leistung.
wenn heute noch hochlevelst findest eh keine gruppen, da alle nur aufs gear gucken in rnd grps. gilden nehmen nauch nur erfahrene spieler


eine testversion wirds soon&#8482; nich geben


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Diablo 3 noch anzufangen lohnt nicht mehr, community ist unfreundlich, blizz macht mit jedem patch alles leicht. quasi free epics für null leistung.
> wenn heute noch hochlevelst findest eh keine gruppen, da alle nur aufs gear gucken in rnd grps. gilden nehmen nauch nur erfahrene spieler
> 
> 
> eine testversion wirds soon&#8482; nich geben



Wenn das jetzt ein Witz sein sollte, der war nix... Merkste selbst ne? 

dädääää dädäääää


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2012)

mit der testversion wär ich mal vorsichtig..
afaik gabs auf gamestar ne meldung, dass zum beta start aus versehen irgend ne falsche version geleakt wurde, die eigentlich für später gedacht war als testversion.
ich such grad mal die meldung raus :

kostenlose starter edition


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Hast du den Link mal probiert? Naja jetzt is er jedenfalls offline xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2012)

ne buffed-weiterleitung vergisst nur die kommas im link

http://tinyurl.com/cr2cvhy

edit: habs mal zam gemeldet


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Ah ok...

Haha davon hab ich gar nix mitbekommen. Das die sich so nen Bock leisten 

Naja ok, offiziell is das nich aber wohl ziemlich eindeutig... 
Es sei denn sie ändern ihre Pläne aus Trotz und lassen es nun doch bleiben...


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2012)

Die Forensoftware filtert die Links auf die Art. Core-Problem, kann ich so leider nicht beheben.


----------

